# Newbie for Brittany



## donnee (Oct 16, 2009)

OK...be gentle please. As I just introduced myself last week, we have our first Motorhome (a Wildax Constellation now with Strikeback alarm) and am trying to calmly plan a trip to Brittany from the Midlands.

Feel totally unsure of the best way to plan this for success (don't want to upset the other half who feels quite nervous about it all and would probably opt for the expensive option of just taking our car and going Brittany Ferry from Plymouth to Roscoff). You see, we have to meet family near Quimper on Friday, 27th August pm for a weeks hols.

I was thinking of leaving home previous Monday am early and doing the tunnel (just discovered Tesco Deals). Could you good folks help me with suggestions on best approach re: time of crossing and where to be at and stay on first night. The aim is to take a leisurely, non stressful, non toll meander down to Brittany arriving as above.

Quite happy to do quiet and safe Aires in rural surroundings and suggestions for onward overnight stops for Tuesday through Thursday would also be a big help. Currently have no guides or publications and not a member of any club (but do have European Breakdown cover).

All good tips for this newbie gratefully received.

Don


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

"All the Aires" is a most useful book. there are thousands of them and most towns and villages have one. They are usually well sign posted. (But have few facilities but cost s0d all, if anything at all) If you are just doing France then dont bother with the more expensive "Camperstop" Another good publication is "France Passion" do a Google search to find out more about that (excellent) scheme.

Also many towns have their own (municipal) sites. they represent excellent value as well, and include toilets, showers water and 'leccy !!

Dont panic there are so many placed you can stop overnight there is precious little chance of ever being stuck.

Enjoy France, Quimper is a boring place but Concarnau is brilliant !!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

First suggestion?

Don't plan too much - that's why you have a MH!

If you arrive in the evening then you can overnight at Cité €urope which is only a short stress-free drive from the tunnel.

That leaves you fresh to tackle the French roads in the light of day.

There is a bit of Péage on the route to Rouen that is well worth paying for.

Do some research on MHF on ways to painlessly tackle the horror of Rouen!

France is so MH friendly that you will wonder why you worried about anything at all.

Bon chance!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Don.
We did Brittany as a first trip abroad in our first American RV. An old Dodge Champion 26ft. with the aerodynamics of a brick. 

Never booked anything or anywhere although it was Easter and not high summer. Just go where you fancy and stop where you like. I doubt anyone will suggest for you to move on. If you see a group of vans, park up and ask questions. Most are very happy to help and advise.

Ray in Normandy.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

....and Ray's place is a nice place to stay en route! :lol: :lol: 

Morbihan and Josselin are recommended areas.


----------



## donnee (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks to you all for advice...feeling a little bit easier already.

So apart from the site just the other side of the tunnel, has anybody stayed at a site within say 50 miles south of Calais in Brittany direction (in case we cross with time to spare). And on that point, what time does one start looking to pitch (is that a motorhome expression or the Boy Scout coming out in me I wonder?).

My next little question....after this week with family in Brittany we are heading directly to Somerset for the following week to stay with more family, meeting up on the Saturday evening.

So in my head I'm thinking, in outline, to get back to England a bit faster than we went. So loosely that's about 470 miles and 2 nights in France en route having left Brittany around mid-day Thursday. Then tunnel Saturday morning and remaining 220 mile to Somerset by teatime. Doing the long days travelling bit I could be looking for a 'pitch' late afternoon or early evening. Is all this madness?

Sorry, I must be coming across as a raving lunatic, neurotic newbie to you experienced people. I just need some sort of plan that experienced folk can verify (or not) as reasonable....then I'll discuss it with the boss. 8)


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*brittany*

As others have said dont worry about planning too much as there are plenty of Aires, If you have a Tom Tom or Garmin its possilbe to download all the Aires as POI's.
Is there a reason you need to drive all the way back up to Calaise why not go back Roscoff to Plymouth if you have to visit Somerset ? you can have a few more days in France that way  
Chris


----------



## donnee (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Codfinger,

Yes basically we already have accommodation booked with our family for the week in France and the following week in Somerset.

I just started to look at the cost of going via Plymouth Roscoff return with Brittany Ferries and I thought, hang on a minute, we've just collected a new motorhome, could we save a bit of dosh and get a few days experience in France to boot.

As I said, the other half would probably vote for the old fashioned car ferry to Roscoff and back, but I'm a bit more adventurous and want to get stuck in with the new toy. It seems as well that we could save £100-150 by using the van (Brittany ferries very expensive) and I thought it would be nice to also have the use of the van by the respective seasides with the grandkids, etc.

Sorry for the long explanation.

On second thoughts though, that could be an idea worth pursuing as you're suggestion would save me a bomb in fuel (and be a hell of a lot more relaxing)....big thanks!!


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*AIRES*

QUIET AIRE AT ST VALERY SUR SOMME(7EURO) LAST TIME !OR ACROSS BAY AT LE CROTOY.ST VALERY NICE TOWN WITH PROMENADE ALONG"SEA"FRONT.IF YOU HAVE TIME GO ON THE STEAM TRAIN ACROSS BAY.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

You don't say which part of Brittany you are heading to meet up with the family so not sure on times. 

If you are going during school holiday times you need to go for the bigger aires and get there around 12-2pm to have more chance of finding spaces. 

Le Crotoy is great as it has 2 aires so if one is full you may find room at the other, we stay here most times when we are travelling down that way. 

Honfleur is another large one where as a rule you will find spaces, busy on a Friday night /Saturday as alot of people go for the beautiful market they have there. 

Mont St Michael is also a very large aire where you would find room on most nights again weekends will be the busiest. 

We find the best thing to do is go into campsite map on here , plan the route, pick out any that you like the look of and put them into your personal brochure, then when you have it all planned click printer option and print them off. That way you have the option of all those printed and have an idea on what they are like from personal visits . 

Have a wonderful time
Mandy


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

When we come back from western France, we often call on the family in North Dorset (Sherborne). We use the evening Condor (St Malo - Poole 4.5hrs). 
Yes it's the early hours when we get to them (00:30), but if you can avoid the weekend (we tend to come back Monday) the fares are reasonable - considering the journey time etc.

Why not spend time in the M'h in Brittany rather than driving to Calais etc etc , and "skim" back in the evening?

PS Some say the Condor is "adventurous" ... It can be a "lively" ride, but I've never had any problems .


----------



## donnee (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks to every one of you for your encouragement and suggestions. It has helped enormously to 'talk' this through with you.

We have decided (based on Codfinger's idea) that the optimal approach would be to travel gently out via Calais and calmly return via Roscoff....brill'.....can't wait!! Now I've got to make those bookings and figure out what we need for the new van.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You could travel one way Dover/Calais and return via Roscoff/Plymouth. On the way home you could then stop at the Aire at St Pol De Leon which is situated on the sea front and about 15 minutes from the Ferry Terminal. I did this last week.


----------

